# Kalender 2012: Libellen



## mitch (3. Okt. 2011)

Hallo, 

hier bitte eure schönsten __ Libellen Bilder reinladen.



und noch das Kleingedruckte:
mit dem Upload der Bilder gestattet Ihr das die Bilder für den Druck der "Hobby-Gartenteich.de" Kalender verwendet werden dürfen. Zugleich versichert Ihr das Ihr *die Bildrechte* für das jeweilige Foto *innehabt.*

*Danke im Voraus *​


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

Hi Mitch,
ich habe die Bilder auch noch in Originalgröße, die ich dann ggfs. zur Verfügung stellen könnte.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

Biddeschön ....


----------



## grille (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

Libellen am Teich:
LG grille


----------



## pema (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

Hallo,
mal ein Versuch ( schauen, ob die Größen so rübergehen)
__ Gemeine Heidelibelle beim Sonnen
und __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer bei der Eiablage.
petra


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

Bild 2 und 3 sind klasse (besonders 2). Der Kontrast grüne Libelle + Holz / Wurzelstock gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

Eine "große Prachtlibelle" habe ich an unserem Teich noch nicht beobachten können,
schaut klasse aus auf dem Foto!


----------



## pema (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

Hallo,
die sind auch klasse. Vor allen Dingen der Libellenmann, der sich meinen Teich als Revier ausgesucht hat. Ich habe mich noch nie so beobachtet gefühlt, wie von diesem Tier

petra


----------



## Stadtkind (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Kalender 2012:  Libellen*

..der noch..


----------

